# babies



## matyb3275 (May 31, 2015)

These are my babies that i hatched from egg's in a incubator, they are now 12 and 13 days old.

The mum and dad would only sit during the day, more the dad than mum. so i removed the eggs and popped them in the incubator, didn't think they would be any good and ended up with 3 out of 4 hatching


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

They're adorable!! I'm gonna hedge a guess and say you might have some pieds in there. What were the parents mutations?


----------



## matyb3275 (May 31, 2015)

The mum is albino and the dad is lutino with a small patch of grey so i take it hes classed as a pied.


----------



## Hu511 (Jan 9, 2011)

matyb3275 said:


> The mum is albino and the dad is lutino with a small patch of grey so i take it hes classed as a pied.


yep that would be heavy pied


----------



## matyb3275 (May 31, 2015)

so will all the babies be pied


----------



## s-p (Aug 29, 2015)

Congrats matyb. you have healthy and beautiful chicks. i have a question, what is the easiest way to hand feed little babies?


----------



## matyb3275 (May 31, 2015)

I fed these every 2 hours day and night with kaytee formula and i used a teaspoon with the sides bent.

week one every 2 hours day and night

week two every 4 hours and they can go approx 8 hours during the night


week three every 5 hours and 8 hours during the night 


roughly week 4 of them being hatched they will start to nibble on millet but will be wasted and you can reduce hand feeding to 3 times a day and by the end of that week they will eat as much a 15 ml per feeding



weaning 1 to 2 formula feeds a day until they are eating on their own


Forgot to say you have to gently massage their crop i normally do it a few times during feeding to get any air bubbles out the crop that the chick may have took in through gulping their food


----------



## s-p (Aug 29, 2015)

thanks bro for your kinds words :yellow plet:


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Gorgeous babies!!


----------



## JoJo's Mom (Oct 20, 2012)

Oh my- they are absolutely precious! Congratulations!!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> so will all the babies be pied


Not necessarily...you could end up with some normal greys as well. If the dad isn't split to anything, then most will be pied or normal grey. Since the mom is the one that is whiteface lutino (there is no such thing as a true albino in tiels) then any boys will be split to lutino but you may not get any visuals.


----------



## matyb3275 (May 31, 2015)

Thanks for all your lovely replies.

I did my witch bit with thread and a ring, its never let me down yet and have 1 boy and 2 girls.

The big pied one is a boy, the 2 girls, one looks like it will be grey, the other i am unsure of the colour at the moment.

To are 14 days and the other is 13 day, they seem to be doing good


----------

